# Reel mower weight and striping effectiveness.



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

As I continue my obsession with choosing my next reel mower, I am curious about how much does 
the weight of the mower impact how well it stripes. I have narrowed it down to only mowers with a full
width rear roller as that is crucial to good striping. The homeowner units I am considering range in weight from 80 to 150 lbs. while the professional models all seem to weigh approx. 220 lbs. 
Manueverability is not too much of a concern as I have a relatively simple rectangular shaped lawn. 
Has anyone had the opportunity to use both a light weight and and a heavier reel mower?


----------



## TheTurfTamer (Aug 8, 2018)

Once you go with a heavy professional mower, you will not be able to use a light duty mower. I have the Flex 2120 with a 14 blade reel and I can tell you the difference is HUGE !!! The added weight prevents bobbing and insures a perfect cut. I was blown away at the difference, I went from a McLane 10 blade to the Flex. Doubled the weight ( 260 lbs. The Split rear smooth drum helps a lot with turning. I cant go back.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Shindoman said:


> Manueverability is not too much of a concern as I have a relatively simple rectangular shaped lawn.


A low-hour greens mower is what you seek. :thumbsup:


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

Ok, so it's decided. I will go for a full blown professional greens mower. I would pull the trigger 
on a local Toro GM1000 but I keep getting pulled towards the British mowers from Allett or Dennis. 
The versatility of the interchangeable cartridge system is very intriguing to me.


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

The QA5 heads on my triplex weigh about 110 lbs each. I used to own a 220SL that weighed 220 lbs. I can tell the striping effectiveness is not as great with the 110 lb heads compared to the 220SL.


----------

